# Soaping vacation



## newbie (Apr 10, 2015)

I know this is advertised as places to go for a girls weekend, but wouldn't it be fun to rent a place like one of these to do a soaping weekend with a bunch of people?

http://thelala.com/12-girls-trips-need-book-right-now/


----------



## Saponista (Apr 10, 2015)

That would be amazing! Wish it wasn't so expensive to fly to the U.S.!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 10, 2015)

That's my idea of a vacation! - Such a cool idea.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 10, 2015)

oh wow, I can see those soaping getaways now. Those holiday homes look gorgeous. Just wish I lived in the USA!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe we can have our own Cornish version Rowan


----------



## Rowan (Apr 10, 2015)

Sounds like a great idea - I love Cornwall :grin:


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice! That would be so much fun!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 11, 2015)

That would be fantastic fun except for the Vegas one. I've only been once but imagine trying to weigh ingredients would be a little too challenging with a hangover.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 11, 2015)

Fine! All you girls enjoy your girly weekend away. See if we care


----------



## not_ally (Apr 11, 2015)

You guys can come as chaperons   Especially if it is in Vegas - although we might have to chaperon *you* there.  We'll show all those people who think we are all old ladies how wrong they are!

Although you UK'ers, I would love to tag along for the Cornwall one too!

Edited to change "Brits" to UK'ers, just realized I didn't know if you were all in England and didn't want to make anyone mad


----------



## newbie (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh, I would hardly suggest it without including the guys! That's why I said even though they're listed as places for a girlie weekend, they would still be good for a soap weekend. I should hope we would be able to behave (fairly well, anyhow) in a co-ed soap-o-rama. Maybe not in Vegas though.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking "soapers" not girls... Guys too naturally!!!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 12, 2015)

OMG! What fun it would be! I don't care where on the planet it is, sounds like a great, soapy time. (I live 90 miles from Vegas so the "shine" is gone for me, lol)


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 12, 2015)

Just about a 5 hour drive to vegas. . . I could handle that!


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm about a four hour drive from Vegas, it's definitely a place that hours of the day are irrelevant. Good for soaping at all hours, right?!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 12, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I'm about a four hour drive from Vegas, it's definitely a place that hours of the day are irrelevant. Good for soaping at all hours, right?!


 
Irrelevant is right! They intentionally have NO clocks on the casino floors so people don't know how long they've been losing money. Oops, I mean, playing. Not to mention cocktail waitresses around the clock, lol. Vegas should be "The City That Never Sleeps". Perfect for middle-of-the-night soapers. On the positive side of travel for those that fly, it's one of the least expensive cities for air travel. I wonder how much soaping we'd get done with all the other fun to be had?!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 19, 2015)

Count me in for Cornwall!!


----------



## Susie (Apr 19, 2015)

Of course I would love to have the gentlemen with us!  Everyone needs to bring their SOs, so they can all entertain each other, as I am fairly sure my brand new fiance would prefer I not take vacations without him. Cornwall would be awesome!


----------



## kumudini (Apr 19, 2015)

Such a fun idea. when are we going?


----------



## summerflyy (Apr 19, 2015)

That would be awesome ! Cornwall +1 ! Haha !


----------



## Jstar (Apr 21, 2015)

Gimme # 9 and # 12


----------



## regansoap (Apr 23, 2015)

What about tenby in West wales!!!!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 23, 2015)

I love Wales too, beautiful countryside.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 23, 2015)

I really love Wales too! Sounds great to me!


----------



## Dahila (Apr 23, 2015)

Have anyone seen Canadian side of Niagara Falls?   Maybe there )
Vegas is out of question, all cards must be left at home


----------



## kumudini (Apr 23, 2015)

Dahila said:


> Have anyone seen Canadian side of Niagara Falls?   Maybe there )
> Vegas is out of question, all cards must be left at home



I have seen it from both sides but the view of Canadian falls is so much better from US of A.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 23, 2015)

The Canadian side is breathtaking indeed! But don't they have a casino there too?:twisted:


----------



## KristaY (Apr 23, 2015)

Susie said:


> Of course I would love to have the gentlemen with us! Everyone needs to bring their SOs, so they can all entertain each other, as I am fairly sure my *brand new fiance* would prefer I not take vacations without him. Cornwall would be awesome!


 
HUGE congrats, Susie, on your brand new fiancé! Best wishes on your new journey with him! Cornwall would be a great honeymoon destination....


----------



## Dahila (Apr 23, 2015)

KristaY said:


> The Canadian side is breathtaking indeed! But don't they have a casino there too?:twisted:


They have and I love it, I lost some there and won some and had a few gins and tonic.  It is beautiful.  Just remember no smoking in Casinos in Canada) For my American friends, what you win you take with u, no tax on it)


----------

